# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > برنامه نویسی اسمبلی خانواده x86 >  سوالات اسمبلی همراه با پاسخ تشریحی

## mamal3sot

با سلام
از دوستان کسی سوالات اسمبلی همراه با پاسخ تشریحی داره
اگه لینکی یا سایتی داشتین هم ممنون میشم

----------


## Blunch

با سلام خدمت دوست گرامي!

سايت www.arsanjan.blogfa.com از نظر من خيلي مطالب مفيدي داره در مورد زبان اسمبلي و ساير دروس مهندسي نرم افزار

موفق باشيد

----------

